# Good and Bad Jobs for Reactive Types - 4, 6, 8



## mintyphoenix (Sep 28, 2010)

Wondering if you have any insight or thoughts, as it would be helpful to many in a big area of life. 

I'm in small business, and everyone wants something for nothing. I have to deal with bad attitudes a lot, when deals can't be reached. Some people are just impossible, and don't understand, well, pay like everyone else does or go somewhere else. No amount of hissy fits are going to change those 2 options. There are rules, and I'm not gonna break them and get burned for the self-proclaimed kings and queens of the world. Yeah so harsh, uncalled for insults, only make me want to screw over the said offender for realz. And I do, bottom of the pile, man, and they're getting the bad quality contacts and they don't even know it. 

Still, the anger and stress bad clients cause stays with me for a long time, and this can't be good for my health and makes me feel shitty.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Anything that involves the use of the words "customer service" makes my toes curl.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't recommend customer service as double-reactive (CP 6 and 8w7), I spent every day of working customer service going "Do not tell the customer you want to shoot them in the fucking face twice"


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Scelerat said:


> I don't recommend customer service as double-reactive (CP 6 and 8w7), I spent every day of working customer service going "Do not tell the customer you want to shoot them in the fucking face twice"


I know a sales rep who has a bad habit of closing difficult customers' accounts once they've ticked him off enough. He's brilliant and I love him to death for it, but he's been in the industry for like 20 years so I think he's had to take a lot of crap to get to the point where he can do that and not get into trouble from his bosses. And it also helps that the customers he gets on well with, he REALLY gets on well with.

I personally don't mind it, as long as it's for good bosses and I'm free to do things my way instead of having to smile and bend over for rude customers and meet sales targets and whatnot. I've found a lot of customers, even if they come in expecting me to be just another slick saleswoman, really warm up to me once they realise that I'm honest and really care about making sure they get the right product for them. It would probably be a lot more difficult for me if I was double or triple reactive but as it is, if a customer gives me too much crap I just shut down on them. If I'm working for a corporate it'll have more of a, "I'm terribly sorry but this is the best I can do for you, and whoops totally forgot to call you about that or tell you about that special, oh what a pity" flavour to it, but if I'm, say, working for my parents or other more relaxed/realistic small businesses, it's perfectly fine for me to say something like, "I'm trying to figure out the best solution for both of us here but your attitude is not okay and I'm going to have to ask you to either calm down or leave." 

One previous boss of mine was an old schoolteacher, who used to go on about how it was wrong that stores essentially rewarded "bad behaviour". So he was more than happy to tell customers when they were out of line and where they could go...


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

I am a 5, and once attempted to be a receptionist. 

That (just barely) lasted two weeks.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm double reactive (6 and 4) and I actually love being a waitress. I suppose it's a bit different than customer service, but I sometimes get too wrapped up in making sure that everyone's happy and take complaints personally. I don't think I would deal well with a straight sales job, especially over the phone.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I like customer service. I'm more inclined to take idiocy in stride when it's a relative stranger than when it's someone I know better.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I could see 4w5 and 6w5 as making great morticians. The latter would do especially well at embalming the same sods they've murdered.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

onyxbrain said:


> I am a 5, and once attempted to be a receptionist.
> 
> That (just barely) lasted two weeks.


I am 5-fixed and I've been a receptionist for a year and a half. I've managed but it's starting to grate.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> I could see 4w5 and 6w5 as making great morticians. The latter would do especially well at embalming the same sods they've murdered.


Sometimes I feel like I would be more at ease with the dead than the living. At least they're quiet.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> I could see 4w5 and 6w5 as making great morticians. The latter would do especially well at embalming the same sods they've murdered.


Yeah, like I wouldn't make sure an open casket/embalming was out of the question by either shooting them in the face or setting them on fire.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The Scorched Earth said:


> Anything that involves the use of the words "customer service" makes my toes curl.


In an enjoyable, pre-orgasm way??


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Bricolage said:


> In an enjoyable, pre-orgasm way??


No, more like an irritating, hot-rocks-stuck-in-your-shoe way.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

Bad- Costumer service.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

mintyphoenix said:


> Wondering if you have any insight or thoughts, as it would be helpful to many in a big area of life.
> 
> I'm in small business, and everyone wants something for nothing. I have to deal with bad attitudes a lot, when deals can't be reached. Some people are just impossible, and don't understand, well, pay like everyone else does or go somewhere else. No amount of hissy fits are going to change those 2 options. There are rules, and I'm not gonna break them and get burned for the self-proclaimed kings and queens of the world. Yeah so harsh, uncalled for insults, only make me want to screw over the said offender for realz. And I do, bottom of the pile, man, and they're getting the bad quality contacts and they don't even know it.
> 
> Still, the anger and stress bad clients cause stays with me for a long time, and this can't be good for my health and makes me feel shitty.


I am triple reactive, but I have a dom social instinct, so maybe it is easier for me. I learned not to take things too personnally. I think it is called objectivation and it is particularly useful for subjective dominant types such as Fi. I also told myself it was all about instinctual drives (SP activated here) and we all have that kind of instincts. It is probably why we react negatively: our self-preservation instinct reacts to their self-preservation moves. When you see that same move inside you, you realize you are not so different from them and it is easier to let go.


----------

